# ترنيمة بتعنا للبابا كيرلس



## مسيحية للأبد (6 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمة بتعنا للبابا كيرلس ترنيمة رائعة


http://www.4shared.com/file/57978769/a6ef1e0f/_2__.html?dirPwdVerified=f826197b​


----------



## vina angel (6 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمه رائعه ياميرنا أنا شخصياً بحبها جداً بركة وشفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا كلنا*


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك  ترنيمة رائعة يارب دايما فى نجاح  ودايما تكونى مسيحية لابد


----------



## GOGO_GO (26 أبريل 2009)

الينك ميش شغال


----------



## mickol (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس يا مسيحية للأبد


----------



## monygirl (27 أبريل 2009)

*ثانكس ليكى على الترنيمة *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maekl zoro (18 مايو 2009)

begaaaaaaaaaaaad tarnema gammmmmmmmdaaaaaaaaaaaa aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mickol (28 مايو 2009)

ايه الموضوع بتاعى فييييييييييين


----------

